
Cars could drive themselves sooner than expected after European push - eplanit
http://news.yahoo.com/cars-could-drive-themselves-sooner-expected-european-push-113959388--finance.html
======
omilu
Self driving cars seems like such a no brainer, it's weird that the idea gets
treated as some form of moon shot by google. Fairly well defined problem,
astronomical economical and utilitarian benefit, implementation complexity
equally astronomical but the potential payoff seems well worth it.

